# Cattle "safe" sprinklers



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We are building 65 acres of solid set sprinklers. Our engineer has the sprinklers 60" in the air on galvanized pipe. We have looked at the K-Line systems that use a pod to protect the sprinklers. There are 1129 sprinklers in the set so we are trying to make it as efficient as possible. 11 miles of ditch also!

What have you done to keep the cows from beating up the set?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

azmike said:


> We are building 65 acres of solid set sprinklers. Our engineer has the sprinklers 60" in the air on galvanized pipe. We have looked at the K-Line systems that use a pod to protect the sprinklers. There are 1129 sprinklers in the set so we are trying to make it as efficient as possible. 11 miles of ditch also!
> 
> What have you done to keep the cows from beating up the set?


Are you using this 65 acres for pasture or hay production? A hay customer of mine uses the K-line system for about 8 acres of pasture. He says it works really well. That's alot different then 65 acres though. Lots of moving it around with that K-line system.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Teslan, This is a rotational cow pasture, 6 fenced pastures. I know we don't want to try to move around K-line for that much but I'm trying to find a permanent solid safe build. We currently flood the pastures.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

azmike said:


> We currently flood the pastures.


Crazy, mother nature usually floods ours at least a few times a year whether we like or want it or not.


----------

